# Setting destination filter



## Blurredlife (10 mo ago)

new driver here.

Last night I was able to set my destination filter and took advantage of some decent surges. Many times throughout the night, including the trip back home, I was unable to set the destination filter because it stayed “grayed out”.

how do I fix this?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

You used up your 2 opportunities. That's all you get.


----------



## Blurredlife (10 mo ago)

kdyrpr said:


> You used up your 2 opportunities. That's all you get.



no shit!!

so, can I continue changing the arrival time without changing the location to keep me in a certain area? When does it “reset”?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

There was a brief time, 3 yrs ago maybe, where they extended it to 6 or7 daily. I don't think it last more than a week. Apparently, it blew up their entire matrix, so it was abandoned.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Blurredlife said:


> no shit!!
> 
> so, can I continue changing the arrival time without changing the location to keep me in a certain area?


I don't think so. I believe there is a set number of trips it will allow on any destination.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> There was a brief time, 3 yrs ago maybe, where they extended it to 6 or7 daily. I don't think it last more than a week. Apparently, it blew up their entire matrix, so it was abandoned.


That was during the 180-days of some change, but not really change because they took back all the changes they made.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Blurredlife said:


> new driver here.
> 
> Last night I was able to set my destination filter and took advantage of some decent surges. Many times throughout the night, including the trip back home, I was unable to set the destination filter because it stayed “grayed out”.
> 
> ...


Destination filter isn't available all the time these days. Uber is getting rid of it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Last I saw they wouldn't let it be used during peak hours in LA.

Maintain Gold on Lyft and you get three uses 24hrs each day.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Last I saw they wouldn't let it be used during peak hours in LA.
> 
> Maintain Gold on Lyft and you get three uses 24hrs each day.


Everytime i put in hard work for Uber and drove for 14 hours and decided to go home and put destination filter on, it would tell me "Destination filter disresupts the service in the area". I'm like come on the man is tired after driving lots of pax asses for you and you're gonna thank him with this?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I would only get that in LA though, which I stay far far away if possible.

And I keep thinking of trying to get my uber account reinstated or create another. But why bother when Lyft keeps me busy enough.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I would only get that in LA though, which I stay far far away if possible.
> 
> And I keep thinking of trying to get my uber account reinstated or create another. But why bother when Lyft keeps me busy enough.


That's what they all say
I dont believe a word of it
It's a conspiracy I tell you a conspiracy!!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Blurredlife said:


> new driver here.
> 
> Last night I was able to set my destination filter and took advantage of some decent surges. Many times throughout the night, including the trip back home, I was unable to set the destination filter because it stayed “grayed out”.
> 
> ...


You get two DF per day.

They reset at midnight local time.

You get unlimited trips until it expires. 

Rohit failed geography so you setting it North will get you trips Southwest.

If you set it for something very far away with highway miles (Ottawa maybe) then you can go from a downtown Surge area, get a trip, take trip and go back.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> You get two DF per day.
> 
> They reset at midnight local time.
> 
> ...


Ottawa Canada? I was once a Canadian and lived there.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Ottawa Canada? I was once a Canadian and lived there.


Not EVERYTHING is about you attention *****.

I was just giving him an example.

If he wanted South then Miami would work.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> Not EVERYTHING is about you attention *****.
> 
> I was just giving him an example.
> 
> If he wanted South then Miami would work.


Lucky for you I'm not your height and weight/build.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Blurredlife said:


> new driver here.
> 
> Last night I was able to set my destination filter and took advantage of some decent surges. Many times throughout the night, including the trip back home, I was unable to set the destination filter because it stayed “grayed out”.
> 
> ...


I think your only allowed a set number a week.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My market it is 2 per day. Unless you don't get a ride on it then it does not count.

Lately, several weeks now, I can't set the DF to work in the morning unless I hit go first, it is grayed out. I have to go online then change it real quick before I get a trip set to me. About once a week I have to decline a trip going the wrong way before I can get it set.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

On Lyft, first thing before you log in, if setting the filter for your first trip it will error because you didn't accept the mask thingy. So you have to back out of it. Accept it, go on line and the filter is magicly set. Kudo's to the programmers getting it right.


----------



## gtrplayingman (Sep 15, 2014)

You get an extra destination if a ride takes you far from your standard area. I see you're also Fairfield county  so if you go to, say, the city airports it gives you a bonus destination. It'll say "Extra Destination" in the grey box when the request comes up.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

58756 said:


> Lucky for you I'm not your height and weight/build.


but you got those BOOBS!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

got a p said:


> but you got those BOOBS!!!


Moobs


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

58756 said:


> Uber is getting rid of it.


Source? Citation?


----------

